# Staining Birch P/W and Poplar Boards to be Used Together



## 1voyager1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Got a new Paint sprayer and am trying it out while testing the dying and staining of my cabinet project.

Here is how it is turning out so far:








Top row is the Birch P/W.
The lower row is the Poplar boards.

M'Lady says she like the middle combination, the Extra Dark Walnut dye with the Rosewood stain over it, both applied over a glue sizing.
The photos do not reproduce the colorations exactly.
The P/W and the board surfaces look pretty close to each other. 









The side grain comes out OK:









The end grain is way too dark.









I'm thinking that I'll need to add another coat or two of glue sizing to the end grain areas, or maybe mask the exposed end grain areas and treat with a more dilute dye than the other surfaces.

Any thoughts?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I have used medium walnut dye with rosewood stain and loved it. Sanding the end grain really fine may do it or a wash coat of shellac, about a 1-1.5 lb cut. or the same dye diluted or wash it off after the application.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sand the end grain up one grit from the other surfaces, and then burnish it with polished metal. I use a spoon on concave surfaces. Anything smooth and polished will work. Glad the coloring is working out for you.


----------

